# Leds como sensores de luz



## aquileslor (Jul 17, 2013)

Como algunos foristas han querido usar los leds como sensores de luz para poder medir en sus longitudes de onda específicas la salida de los distintos emisores, muy útil en los casos en que se usan para insolación de PCBs, me dispuse a experimentar para ir dilucidando las dudas.
Aclaro que estas pruebas no se hicieron con rigor científico por no disponer de patrones de luz en las diferentes longitudes y solo se hizo para tener una idea general del comportamiento grosero de los leds. Estimo que debidamente amplificados deberían tener mas rango de medición. Servirán como una guía de aproximación para los que los usen.
Para ello utilicé leds de 1 W, tipo estrella, de colores: Rojo, Verde, Azul y Púrpura (mal llamado UV) y como instrumento de medición un Tester Hansen 100, de 100K de sensibilidad en el rango de 120 mV.  Que estimo suficiente para esta aproximación y  que uso siempre para comparar los fotodiodos  además de otros testers de 20K. Aclaro que para estas mediciones siempre uso testers analógicos porque el recorrido de la aguja es fácil de interpretar y facilita las comparaciones, es decir, cual  led o fotodiodo rinde mas, además de introducir una pequeña carga al sensor.
Usé pares de leds para las pruebas, enfrentados uno de otro y resultó así:
El verde, no responde a su par verde pero si al Azul y al Púrpura. Mas a este último.
El Rojo responde solo al rojo y un poco ante una lámpara de filamento de 60W.
El Azul responde al Azul y mas al Púrpura.
El púrpura (405 nm) responde solo a su par. A ninguno de los otros. Y expuesto a la luz del mediodía, no responde nada, pero no pude probarlo al sol directo por no poder llevar  todo el cachivache a la calle.
Como tengo unos leds de Nichia de 360 nm y 350 nm, pero de 5 mm, probé con ellos también. Solo el púrpura responde a ellos: al 360 unas divisiones de la escala y al 350 menos, como era de esperar.
El 360 responde muy poco solo al 360. Y el 350 no a 360 ni 405. Tener en cuenta que la emisión en estas longitudes siempre es muy poca, mas tratándose de leds chicos.
Tambien probé con leds de 3 mm Cree, de 405 y otros de 395 de 5 mm y 405 de 5 mm.
El de 3 mm (405) responde bien a su par, pero mucho mas al de 395.
El de 395 solo responde y un poco a relación de los demás a su par de 395. 
El de 405 de 5mm, responde poco a su par y al de 395, pero apenas al 405 de 3mm.
Estos últimos leds son los usados para insolar PCBs, el mas actínico es el Cree de 3mm, seguido por el 405 de 5 mm y luego por el de 395. Este dato lo infiero por la fluorescencia que producen pero el 405 de 5mm tiene el ángulo mas estrecho y pareciera mas actínico por ello.
Se que los parámetros: apenas, un poco, poco y mas no son nada correctos, pero son una guía para mi. Corresponderían a unos 3,  10,  30 y  60 de la escala de 120 mV aproximadamente.
No pude probar el 350 con otro 350 porque me queda uno solo. Estoy por recibir, cuando los tenga, seguiré las pruebas.
Como curiosidad todos estos leds tienen una sola pastilla, pero el 405 de 1 W tiene dos, seguro en paralelo.
En el futuro pienso desarrollar un medidor que me permita establecer fielmente las proporciones de cada longitud de onda. Si sale bien, lo publicaré.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 17, 2013)

Hola Amigo, bueno personalmente, un pequeño dispositivo que realice y consiste en: dos Leds de diferente longitud de onda, digamos uno rojo 
y otro verde. Sendos conectados a un comparador diferencial de alta ganancia. Con ello obtengo un detector de *color*, que responde obviamente y unicamente al rojo. Para este caso, la desventaja que los Leds muestran, radica en que son pesimos detectores de radiacion luminosa, por estar diseñados con fin radioemisivo, es por ello que requieren un amplificador de señal previo, para implementarse con ese fin atipico.


----------



## palurdo (Jul 18, 2013)

Con un tester digital de los sencillos y un led 5mm pseudoUV DE 395-400nm obtengo 770mV cuando enfoco directo al sol, aunque rápidamente baja si vario el ángulo de incidencia. En luz ambiental en la calle sobre los 30mV.

El voltaje e intensidad más alto que he obtenido con leds y luz solar ha sido con led amarillo, obteniendo 1,8V, y 10uA en cortocircuito.


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 18, 2013)

Gudino, yo nunca usaría un led como sensor.  Pero algunos quieren usarlos porque son baratos, casi no cuestan nada en comparación con un fotodiodo. Por ejemplo un fotodiodo de amplio espectro, que tome desde 280 a 1000 nm, cuesta alrededor de 100 dólares. Son los que yo uso, pero quise hacer este trabajo para darles una idea a los compañeros que quieran usar leds para ese propósito. Además hace un tiempo publiqué el trabajo de un científico norteamericano que usó leds para medir la luminosidad del sol. Pero claro, es mucha luz. Y por debajo de 300 nm ya se usan fototubos o fotomultiplicadores.
Y como yo tengo esos elementos, quise contribuir con los amigos.
Palurdo, ojo que no te estoy insultando, vos lo pusiste de nick, No uso testers digitales para ese menestar por su alta impedancia. En realidad uso siempre los de aguja de 20 K, porque me dan una apreciación de un vistazo. Para calibrar, es decir casi aparear  20 fotodiodos, o cuando los compro que vienen de a cien, para saber si están buenos, es mucho mas rápido mirando una aguja. Y menos cansador para la mente porque no tenes que estar comparando dos números de 4 cifras, sino el recorrido de una aguja.
Aclaro todo esto porque es lo que hago. Medir uno solo es una cosa. Medir muchos, ya no es tanto.


----------



## palurdo (Jul 19, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Palurdo, ojo que no te estoy insultando, vos lo pusiste de nick...



Tranquilo, como te habrás dado cuenta a estas alturas, es un nick irónico, y lo utilizo desde hace bastante tiempo en muchos foros. 



aquileslor dijo:


> ...No uso testers digitales para ese menestar por su alta impedancia. En realidad uso siempre los de aguja de 20 K, porque me dan una apreciación de un vistazo. Para calibrar, es decir casi aparear  20 fotodiodos, o cuando los compro que vienen de a cien, para saber si están buenos, es mucho mas rápido mirando una aguja. Y menos cansador para la mente porque no tenes que estar comparando dos números de 4 cifras, sino el recorrido de una aguja.
> Aclaro todo esto porque es lo que hago. Medir uno solo es una cosa. Medir muchos, ya no es tanto.



Ok te entiendo. Yo más que nada era por curiosidad saber el voltaje en vacío que puede dar un diodo violeta para hacer un sensor de 400nm o menos, como ya dijimos en otro hilo, que hay gente que usa para hacer detectores baratos de exposición de rayos UVA (útiles para saber si te vas a quemar la piel o no en un día de playa). En un detector de estos, el buffer puede ser un operacional de alta impedancia, como por ejemplo con entrada de FET.

Y en general, pues aunque son muy pobres como sensores, tienen aplicaciones muy interesantes, como por ejemplo un control remoto de IR, cuyo led para indicar cuando se ha pulsado un botón, a la vez cuando el mando no trabaja se dedica a suministrar una corriente de nA a una bomba de carga que lleva la energía a una batería recargable. Ese remoto no necesita pilas mientras se ilumine con luz ambiental (si lo guardas en un cajón oscuro obvio se acabará descargando). Esto entra ya dentro del campo del "Energy harvesting"


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 19, 2013)

Sobre lo que decís, cuando tenga un tiempo libre probaré con los leds y los filtros ópticos correspondientes si son sensibles a los rayos UVB que son los que arruinan la piel ( y te queman si o si).
Me parece que no pueden llegar a tanto los leds, pero probando me dezasno. Pero primero tengo que armar un filtro para menos de 300 nm. Los UVA son muy actínicos pero solo queman la piel y a estos ya ví que el led de 405 responde algo. Amplificando, debe ir.


----------

